# D-Wade: I won't play for Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> If the Knicks and Nets are thinking of perhaps using Dwyane Wade as a lure for the like of LeBron James, they might want to re-think the position. That's because Wade isn't even thinking of them. "Not in my mind," Wade said yesterday when asked if the Knicks and Nets had a shot at his services. "I'm not thinking about the Knicks or the Nets. Only when we play them."


http://www.nypost.com/seven/08142009/sports/moresports/the_right_of_wade_184484.htm


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't say that I'm terribly surprised. I'm technically still a NY resident and I'd chose Miami over us anyday of the week especially with the team they already have in place.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I can't say that I'm terribly surprised. I'm technically still a NY resident and I'd chose Miami over us anyday of the week especially with the team they already have in place.



I'm sure now that Q.Richardson has joined the Miami Heat, he will have a ear-load of gossip to tell D.Wade about the Knicks organization. 

The funny thing about Q.Richardson being on 4 teams this summer is that Miami Pat Riley & D.Wade are probaly the only team in the league that could utilize Q.Rich small amount of talent with Haslem & Beasly.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Big difference between "not thinking about them" and "not playing for them"


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Onions said:


> Big difference between "not thinking about them" and "not playing for them"


I think your reading a little to into his words (although I see what you mean). Wade seems more than content in Miami and I don't blame him since they have a better supporting cast, the same amount of cap space as the Knicks and the fact Miami is ****ing amazing.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Onions said:


> Big difference between "not thinking about them" and "not playing for them"


Word. Honestly though, I wouldn't give up South Beach for the Hamptons...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Miami has a better base than New York, better weather, women, and no state taxes. I don't see Wade leaving, unless someone convinces him otherwise (Lebron - if he leaves), but even then I doubt he goes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the Bulls probably have the best chance of getting him if he gets miffed with the Heat franchise.

Would love him in a ROckets jersey though.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Worse comes to worse, we should monitor the Monta Ellis situation and whether Don Nelson throws another hissy fit with one of his guards. I think Monta (albiet not with his contract) would be a good fit with what we do. He's Dwayne Wade-lite.


----------

